# Solved: Stop Data Network Connection in WM6 Pro on XV6900



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

On my old WM5 decive (PPC6800) when the phone got a data connection, I was able to bring up the Comm Manager, then click on the active data button to stop the data service.

(it is the third icon down, right column, looks like a PDA with two way arrows on it)









Well, on my new device, when I click on Comm Manager, I get nothing for data. In fact, I cannot even find a picture of it on the net when I search for WM6 like I did for WM5. On the XV6900 I have

Airplane Mode
Phone
Bluetooth
Microsoft Direct Push
Ringer
with softkeys "Exit" and "Settings", of which settings has "Phone" and "Bluetooth". When you click on "Phone" you get the actual phone settings such as your voicemail number, Sounds, Services, and More tabs (more is for auto pickup when headset is in use).

So, right now, the only way to kill a data connection is to kill the phone (putting it in airplane mode, turning off phone radio, or just shutting it off). That is a lot of work when I use to be able to just click a button, then click another one.


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

As soon as I opened my mouth, I found out the answer to my question 

*PRESS AND HOLD THE END CALL KEY TO BRING UP THE QUICK LIST*

So for anyone missing that feature, there you go!


----------

